# [UPDATE] AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.



## Explosiv (16. November 2009)

*[UPDATE] AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*​AMD / ATi hat laut Aussage von Fudzilla die Arbeiten an den  finalen Spezifikationen der AMD HD Radeon 5970 abgeschlossen. 
Die Karte soll noch in diesem Monat am kommenden Mittwoch den 18.November zum Launch bereit sein. Somit wird die HD5970 ohne jeden Zweifel die schnellste Grafikkarte sein, die diese Weinachten erhältlich sein wird.

Konkurrent nVIDIA hat zur Zeit immer noch kein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt vorstellen können, was es für AMD um so leichter macht noch mehr Marktanteile zu gewinnen. Die finalen Spezifikationen, über die schon viele male spekuliert wurde, sind wie erwartet ausgefallen. 
Die Grafikkarte verfügt über zwei RV870-GPUs welche mit 725MHz getaktet werden. Das sind rund 125MHz weniger Takt als bei dem Referenzdesign einer Single Radeon HD5870. Beide Chips verfügen über die volle Shaderanzahl von 1600 Shadern. Das bedeutet, das die HD5970 auf insgesamt 3200 Shader zurückgreifen kann und insgesamt stehen den GPUs 2GB-GDDR5 zur Seite.

Als maximale Leistungsaufnahme werden 294Watt angegeben und die gesamte Rechenleistung für die Karte soll bei sagenhaften 4,46 TFLOPS liegen.

Die Karte macht somit einen sehr guten Gesamteindruck und die Leistungaufnahme ist moderat geblieben für eine Dual-Grafikkarte. Fudzilla ist sich sicher, das der neue Pixelbeschleuniger eine hohe Leistung liefern wird und auf jeden Fall die nVIDIA GTX295 weit hinter sich lassen kann, welche bisher die Krone in Sachen Leistung für sich beanspruchte und diese jetzt nach gerade mal 10 Monaten an AMD abgeben muss.

*Update 18.11.09* : Wie auf der Seite von heise online im Internet zu lesen ist, wird auch der 19.November als möglicher Releasetermin gehandelt. 



			
				heise online schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten zu DirectX 11 kompatiblen Dual-GPU-Grafikkarten auf Basis der HD-5000-Architektur stellt AMD am 19. November vor, wie heise online aus Branchenkreisen erfuhr. Zwar könne es auch sein, dass sich der Launch um ein oder zwei Tage nach vorn oder hinten verschiebe. Doch wolle AMD nach derzeitigen Planungen am 19. November den Vorhang für die HD-5900-Karten lüften.



Quellen: 

Fudzilla
heise online


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*


Ich hoffe das wird was richtig geiles. Geil lang ist sie ja...


----------



## Nighty101 (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

es kommt doch garnicht auf die länge an  

hoffe auf das erscheinen der nvidia karten... ATI ist nichts für mich


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



Nighty101 schrieb:


> hoffe auf das erscheinen der nvidia karten... ATI ist nichts für mich


was für eine aussage...


----------



## mr.hellgate (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Wird schon ein schönes Teil . Nur wieso will AMD/ATi nicht noch einen Schritt in die Zukunft gehen? Insgesamt sind 2 GB Ram für eine Dual GPU Grafikkarte schon beinahe nicht mehr Zeitgemäßg, was vor allem in hohen Auflösungen und guten Textur Mods ganz schön daneben gehen kann.... Hoffentlich ist noch i-wie eine "4" GB Edition in Planung oder ich werd wohl doch zu 2x HD 5870 mit 2 GB greifen müssen wenn die sich endlich mal beeilen eine vorzustellen . Ansonsten wie erwähnt wird AMD/ATi ein schönes und schnelles Produkt abliefern was uns hoffentlich alle glücklich macht .

An dieser Stelle schonmal Gratulation an AMD/ATi für die Wahrscheinlich bisher schnellste M-GPU Grafikkarte!

MfG Dennis


----------



## Biosman (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Hoffe die 5870 wird dadurch endlich günstiger und bezahlbar...


----------



## tm0975 (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



Nighty101 schrieb:


> es kommt doch garnicht auf die länge an
> 
> hoffe auf das erscheinen der nvidia karten... ATI ist nichts für mich



und ich dachte immer, es kommt auf die gebotene leistung fürs geld an. wenn man mit der einstellung ein auto kauft, mag das nciht weiter stören, schließlich gibt es genug anbieter. aber bei dem markt, wo es nur 2 anbieter gibt würde ich persönlichen keinen grundsätzlich ausschließen...


----------



## MaxMax (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



mr.hellgate schrieb:


> ....
> An dieser Stelle schonmal Gratulation an AMD/ATi für die Wahrscheinlich bisher schnellste M-GPU Grafikkarte!
> 
> MfG Dennis



ja, schnell ist die hd58xx serie schon, und zwar in directx 10, sobald aber directx 11 + tessellation on, wirds zur "fail des jahres"-hardware IMHO...siehe stalker call of prypiat benches bzw im unigine benchmark -30%...mit roher rechenpower wirds die 5970 zwar einrichten aber smart ist das nicht...zu hoffen bleibt auf treibertweaks bzw GT300 Fe(r)minin 

Stalker Call of Pripyat: DirectX 11 im Test gegen DirectX 10 - Stalker Call of Pripyat, DirectX 10, DirectX 11, Test


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Das ist nichts ungewöhnliches...war bei den ersten DX10 Karten auch so, sowohl bei ATi als auch bei nVidia. Wird auch diesmal nicht anders sein.


----------



## Jami (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Übermorgen schon?!!! Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Bin schon mal auf die langen Balken gespannt.
...inklusive Mikroruckler 3.0


----------



## frEnzy (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Schön, dass es sie geben soll. Schade nur, dass sie keiner wird kaufen können  Bei der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit gleicht der erfolgreiche Kauf einer 5870 (Karte ist nicht nur bestellt sondern bereits zugestellt) ja fast schon einem Sechser im Lott


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Tja, da müssen wir wohl noch warten bis TSMC seine Ausbeute noch mal deutlich erhöhen kann, oder Globalfoundries mit einem gut funktionierenden 40nm Prozess ins Geschäft einsteigt. Mal sehen.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

We schon in nem anderen Thread gesagt, erst mal abwarten, was Mikroruckeln, Wärmeentwicklung, Lautstärke und last but not least Verfügbarkeit angeht, wenn´s ein ähnlicher "Hardlaunch" wie bei der 5870 gibt, werden die ersten Karten für den Normalsterblichen auch nicht vor Jänner 2010 verfügbar sein

btw: ich glaube, 75% der User bekommen das Teil aufgrund der Länge eh nicht in ihre Midi-Cases ohne größere Umbauarbeiten


----------



## Explosiv (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> btw: ich glaube, 75% der User bekommen das Teil aufgrund der Länge eh nicht in ihre Midi-Cases ohne größere Umbauarbeiten



Wer diese Karte einbaut hat meistens auch kein Midi-Case .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Icemanspirit (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Denke ich auch ma aber ich warte bis die Nvidia Karten draussen sind weil dann die Preise fallen werden ...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Wie teuer wird die Grafikkarte?!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

So ca. 400 - 500 €, wahrscheinlich mehr.


----------



## Andrethw (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

ich denke teurer als 400-500 wenn man das schon für ne 5870 zahlt


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> So ca. 400 - 500 €, wahrscheinlich mehr.


Wow.Echt kann ich  ja fast nicht glauben.So teuer wirklich!?
Wo hast du die Infos den her!?
Ich dachte AMD und ATI wollten nicht mehr ihn High Segment mitmischen?


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Wow.Echt kann ich  ja fast nicht glauben.So teuer wirklich!?
> Wo hast du die Infos den her!?
> Ich dachte AMD und ATI wollten nicht mehr ihn High Segment mitmischen?



Boah mein Gott, früher waren Grafikkarten dieser Leistungsklasse immer so teuer
Und wer hat gesagt, dass sich ATI in Zukunft aus dem High-End-Segment raushalten will?
Die wollen nur keine monströsen Chips mehr entwickeln, stattdessen setzen sie auf Dual-GPU-Grafikkarten als Flaggschiff.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Ich dachte AMD und ATI wollten nicht mehr ihn High Segment mitmischen?



1. Bitte keine Ironie.
2. Wieso sollten die aus dem High End Segment rausgehen?!


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> 1. Bitte keine Ironie.
> 2. Wieso sollten die aus dem High End Segment rausgehen?!


War mein ernst,aber deine Aussage stimmt.
Hier ein Link:[Update] AMD Radeon HD5970 fertig zum Launch am 18. November


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Der Preis von Hardware aus den USA wird bei uns aber meist 1:1 umgerechnet. Das heißt die wird wohl an die 600 € kosten.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Der Preis von Hardware aus den USA wird bei uns aber meist 1:1 umgerechnet. Das heißt die wird wohl an die 600 € kosten.


 Also ich würde nicht soviel Geld ausgeben für eine Grafikkarte.Das ist doch perv...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Höhö Lustig. Damals als die Geforce 8800 Ultra auf den Markt kam war die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung 699 €. 600 € für die HD 5970 wäre also fast schon billig.


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Also ich würde nicht soviel Geld ausgeben für eine Grafikkarte.Das ist doch perv...


Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe: Früher hast du für High-End-Grafikkarten immer über 600€ ausgeben müssen - das war damals Standard und nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Explosiv (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe: Früher hast du für High-End-Grafikkarten immer über 600€ ausgeben müssen - das war damals Standard und nichts ungewöhnliches.



Richtig, die Preise sind in dieser Hinsicht deutlich und angemessen gefallen, nach den Preisschlachten von AMD. Das finde ich auch gut so, denn den Endverbraucher freut´s auf jeden Fall  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Andrethw (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

@ Casemodding_Maker die Dual GPU karte kostet natürlich mehr als die single GPU ausführung die ja schon 400-450€ Kostet


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Die Singel GPU Ausführung kostet ca. 320 € Minimal, nicht 400 - 450 €.
Den Preis von ca. 600 € würde ich durchaus für gerechtfertigt halten.


----------



## Andrethw (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

@Casemodding_Maker ich geh von Listenpreisen aus (hoh und Alternate) Hardware bei hoh.de ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Und ich geh hiervon aus


----------



## Andrethw (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Gigabyte is iwie der einzigste der es schafft drunter zu bleiben


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Guckst du hier. Da sind nur die Vapor X und die LCS so teuer wie du gesagt hast, weil es beides Alternative Kühlerdesigns sind. Sonst kosten die alle nicht mehr als 340.


----------



## Andrethw (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

is ja gut is ja gut


----------



## push@max (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Ich frage mich, wie es dann mit der Lieferbarkeit ausschaut...schließlich ist die 5870 aufgrund der schlechten Chip-Ausbeute kaum lieferbar.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da so schnell was ändern wird. Wie ich schon mal weiter oben aufgeführt habe, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Naja, ich zitiere mal mich selbst.



> Tja, da müssen wir wohl noch warten bis TSMC seine Ausbeute noch mal deutlich erhöhen kann, oder Globalfoundries mit einem gut funktionierenden 40nm Prozess ins Geschäft einsteigt. Mal sehen.


----------



## CentaX (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Hat hier irgendjemand schon Infos zur Länge? Das ist wohl das, was mich am meisten an der Karte interessiert. 
Solange die Karten nicht lieferbar sind und Nvidia kein passendes Gegenstück hat, ist es eh duster - wenn die Karten erstmal alle raus + lieferbar sind, kostet ne HD5870 in einer Woche 80€ weniger...
Im Moment halte ich die HD5800'er Aktion von AMD eigentlich für nen Witze, liefern können sie kaum was.

PS: Eigentlich hatt ich ja geplant, mir ne HD5870 zu holen, wenn sie bei Conrad ~250€ kostet (200€ Einkaufsgutschein ftw!), inzwischen werd ich wohl doch lieber auf die HD6800'er warten.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Warum kommen denn immer Zukunftsträchte Karten die für hohe Auflösungen gemacht sein sollen...Kräftige Chipleistung doch wenn man die Kantenglättungsmodi anschraubt geht der Karte die Luft aus schon armselig sorry ATI ähm *räusper* und die 2 GB Edition kommt in 3 Monaten na super......

das ist was, was ich nie verstehen werde


----------



## RomeoJ (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Moinsen aus Afghanistan,

und wieder eine multi GPU GraKa...nee..no chance bei mir. Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit 2 GTX295`ern...nie wieder multi GPU GraKa`s.

Ich behalte meine beiden süssen 5870`iger, bis nVidia oder AMD eine bessere single GPU GraKa  rausbringt. 
Und da bald Weihnachten ist, kommt nVidia bestimmt bald nach... 

Aber Saft haben die bestimmt, mal gucken, was die ersten richten benches bringen.. 

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## eVoX (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Ich bin mal auf die Verfügbarkait gespannt, wird aber besser denk ich, die Karte wird ja nicht ganz billig.


----------



## pmkrefeld (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Moin moin, hiermit möchte ich meinen Senf dazugeben: ^^

1.Zum Preis der 5970, es wäre einfach nur fair wenn die Karte so viel Kosten würde wie drüben in USA d.h. 600$=400€ was ich aber nicht wirklich glaube.

2.Zum Preis der 5870, zwischendurch waren in Österreich Exemplare dieser Karte für unter 260€ zu haben, man sieht hier deutlich dass die Preise künstlich hoch sind und eine HD5870 wahrscheinlich so um die 220 ocken zu haben sein könnte.

3.Zur Länge beider Karten, HD5870 ist 28,5cm(glaub ich) und die HD5970 31cm lang, und wenn sie nicht in eure Cases passen, dann habt ihr schonmal was für die Zukunft gelernt: kenen Schrotthaufen kaufen!  
bei mir passt sie und es gibt viel Luft nach oben. Mein Case ist ein Antec P180m mATX und da hab ich über 36cm Platz für 2Grakas .

Jetzt hab ich ein paar Fragen an euch:

1.Wie manifestiert sich eigentlich mangelhafte Stromversorgung der Graka
bzw. was passiert wenn ich die 5970 auf über 300W bringe?

2.Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es reicht. Was meint ihr, soll ich die
5970 an mein BeQuiet E7 500W NT dranhängen?

P.S. Wer CCC ******* findet, der denkt wie ich!! ^^


----------



## Genghis99 (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Verfügbarkeit ?  Für Bargeld (genug davon) kriegt man bekanntlich alles ...

So wie es momentan ausschaut - belehrt mich, wenn ich unrecht hab - braucht man *einen* RV870 Chip für eine HD5870 - und es gibt Keine zu kaufen.
Für eine 5970 braucht man *ZWEI* RV870er Chips - also gibt's die doppelt so oft ? 

(Achtung, Ironie : Keine zu kaufen mal zwei = gar keine zu kaufen ... )


----------



## Namaker (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*



pmkrefeld schrieb:


> was passiert wenn ich die 5970 auf über 300W bringe?
> 
> 2.Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es reicht. Was meint ihr, soll ich die
> 5970 an mein BeQuiet E7 500W NT dranhängen?


Wie oft spielst du FurMark? 
Wird aber reichen. Dein NT kann Pro PCIe-Stromversorgung 216 Watt liefern, die 300 Watt der GraKa würden sich aber auf 2 PCIe-Stromversorgungen sowie dem PCIe-Slot verteilen.
Über 300 Watt sind zwar außerhalb der Spezifikation, passieren wird allerdings nichts (siehe 4870x2).


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Super geil AMD/ATI...
Meiner Meinung nach ist es enttäuschend was Nvidia zur Zeit an den Tag legt...
Genau, nichts!!! und deswegen überlege ich schon nicht mehr auf Nvidias Antwort zu warten, sondern mir eine HD5xxx zu holen...vllt. ja die HD5970, dass hängt aber stark von den Mikrorucklern ab...

greetz


----------



## speedstar (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Radeon HD 5970 im Test - Screenshots | Bilder-Galerie | Aktuell

schon ein Test?! Wenn die Werte stimmen, dann ist die Karte deutlich langsamer als zwei HD5870, z.B. bei Dirt 2


----------



## Explosiv (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Was aber in gewissem Maße auch nachvollziehbar ist, da die HD5970 einen um 150MHz gesenkten Chiptakt hat und der Speicher mit 1.000MHz (4.000 effektiv) angesprochen wird .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## speedstar (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Klar ist es nachvollziehbar, nur wurden sehr viele Vermutungen über das Ausmaß angestellt. Bei dem Bilder kann man sich schon mal ein Bild machen, bevor die offiziellen Tests veröffentlich werden.


----------



## Tytator (17. November 2009)

*AW: AMD HD5970 kommt am 18.11.*

Würde ehr 2 HD5870 kaufen, wenn ich bereit wär das Geld für MGPU zu opfern. Zum einen sind diese schneller getaktet und der Preis wird wahrscheinlich auch besser sein. 

Außerdem wird die HD5970 garantiert nicht silent sein, außer man setzt auf eine Wakü.


----------



## Warhead78 (18. November 2009)

sorry. aber ich warte bereits seit den 5.10. auf eine 5850. ich glaube langsam vor weihnachten kriegt ati/amd nichts mehr gebacken.
hätte ich zum start bestellt, würde ich sie schon lange in händen halten..mein zögern wurde mir zum verhängnis. ganz ehrlich: ich bin drauf und dran ne gute "alte" graka zu holen, bevor ich mir dieses warten noch weiter zu gemüte führe.
nvidea kackt ab, weil sie gar nichts bringen, ati kackt ab, weil sie es nicht gebacken bekommen, etwas auf dem markt zu werfen, was man letztenendes auch WIRKLICH KAUFEN kann.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (18. November 2009)

klar hat ati graks.... die werden ihre High End Modelle jetzt schön bis Anfang - Mitte Dezember zurückhalten und dann "freigeben".... Die lassen sich das Weihnachtsgeschäft doch nicht durch die Lappen gehen... Und da Nvidia mom. echt nix aber auch garnichts der HD5000er Serie entgegenzusetzen hat, wird ATI/AMD dermaßen an Boden gewinnen, glaubt mal...

btT: Hmmm, die Werte auf GS sind so, wie es sich für "2" HD5850 gehört... wenn der Preis noch passt, wieso eigentlich nicht


----------



## RomeoJ (18. November 2009)

Moinsen,

für eine single-dual-GPU GraKa kommt sie an das CF gespann von 5870`iger aber schon ganz schön nah ran.

Ich bin mal auf die ersten Quad-CF Test`s gespannt, wie die dann so skalieren, ob man dort noch Probleme hat oder nicht.

Was anderes macht kein Sinn, von einem CF 5870`iger zu einer 5970`iger zu wechseln.

Mal gucken, soll ja ab heute Verfügbar sein.....aber hier in der Wüste von Afghanistan leider niemals....*fg...

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. November 2009)

angeblich lagernd 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - PowerColor HD5970

Na, wer schlägt zu^^


----------



## RomeoJ (18. November 2009)

...ich wenn ich da wäre...  ...aber 600 Takken....Hammerhart....

BTW:

@D!

...antworte mal bitte auf meine PN....danke..


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (23. November 2009)

(Zitat von Pmkrefeld .Zum Preis der 5970, es wäre einfach nur fair wenn die Karte so viel Kosten würde wie drüben in USA d.h. 600$=400€ was ich aber nicht wirklich glaube.)

Was ist denn daran Fair, wenn man die Preise 1 zu 1 übernimmt?


----------

